# Pistol Engraving



## jasonC (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone know where you can get a pistol engraved around georgia? I know a friend thats wanting to get one done.


----------



## Phantom15 (Nov 21, 2008)

where are you located??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 21, 2008)

There used to be a guy in Albany that did outstanding work.

If someone else doesn't jump in, I'll try to run down his name.


----------



## contender* (Nov 22, 2008)

There's a guy in Ellijay that does engraving, not sure if that's close to you though???


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

Phantom15 said:


> where are you located??




near athens


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> There used to be a guy in Albany that did outstanding work.
> 
> If someone else doesn't jump in, I'll try to run down his name.



lf you could pm me with contact info that would be great.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

contender* said:


> There's a guy in Ellijay that does engraving, not sure if that's close to you though???[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you have a number ofr anything?Pm me


----------



## contender* (Nov 24, 2008)

contender* said:


> There's a guy in Ellijay that does engraving, not sure if that's close to you though???





jasonC said:


> Do you have a number ofr anything?Pm me



Smitty's Engraving
118 N Main St
Ellijay, GA 30540

(706) 273-2500 


Right next to Ellijay Tire Co.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## BookHound (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the purpose of the engraving?  If NFA make sure they can (and do) engrave to ATF spec.

Mark


----------



## jasonC (Nov 26, 2008)

Just for looks


----------

